# Looking for a conversion company in or around NJ to convert a Can Am Spyder



## Pvl959 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you dont find somone up in your area we can convert your can am for you. We are an ev company now entering our 10th year. We specialize
in Porsche 911s but do boats, motorcycles, snowmobiles etc. etc. I have
several packages that we could discuss using depending on several factors, basically what you are looking for. Let me know if I can help.
paul
EvPc LLC
561-301-2369


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, 
I sent you a PM, we can help you...
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------

